# Crowntails are less hardy?



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, this is what the petstore person told me anyway... I went in to get a plant for my Betta and mentioned he was my second one from the store. He asked if it was Crowntail and I said yes. He then told me that the Crowntails are less hardy than the Veiltails and that if anything (like pH, ammonia, etc.) is just a little bit off they die quickly...

Is this really true? I'm not enough of an expert to keep everything 100% perfect all the time. I don't want to end up killing my fish. If this is true I guess I'll just stick to the veiltails. Though I think the Crowntails are gorgeous.

Can someone here tell me if the Crowntails are really that sensitive? Are they less robust than the other tail types? Do they die easier? I hope that the pet store person was just misinformed, still I'd like to know.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

No not really. A crowntail's fins can be compromised by the quality of your water (they can curl, the rays could break off etc) but they are not much more delicate than any other type of betta I think.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Lol my crowntail is the toughest fish I've had... he's withstood all of my bumblings, including a 1/2g tank, fin rot, bacterial infection, being dropped, almost falling down the drain of a sink, and Chance jumping over and beating the snot out of him.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Most tail types are just that....different tail types. Doesn't make the fish any more or less hardy.

Though Double-tails can to have some swim bladder issues and such due to excessive inbreeding for that split tail, HMs and VTs with large, heavy fins are prone to tail biting, and the rays of a CT are prone to curling in hard water...it doesn't usually affect the overall hardyness. In the end, a Betta is a Betta


----------



## wystearya (Sep 27, 2010)

DragonFish said:


> In the end, a Betta is a Betta


 
This was my thinking, but on the very small chance the pet store employee was correct, I just had to be sure. 

Thank you all!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, Pet store employees are almost NEVER correct. I'm a pet store employee, and though my co-workers is better then most pet store employess, and I know I know more then most, if not all, of them....I still _always_ tell people to do their own research, get other opinions, join a forum, all that jazz.  Becasue 99% of the time, employees really have no clue ;P


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

My CT girls are fine, but Damian's rays "frayed" a bit once we moved to the apartment. I'm pretty sure it was the water quality. His fins just seem a bit more fragile, but he's definitely a hardy fish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

Just got my first crowntail over a week ago and he died  I've only ever had veiltails (which i never had ANY problems with) before him, so I'm thinkin' the employee at the pet store was correct. After all, why wouldnt he know? Im sure he noticed which of the fish died off more quickly.


----------

